# Anyone w/a tow hook license plate bracket in San Jose?



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello,

I'm wondering if anyone lives in the San Jose/south bay area with a MossMini or GoMiniGo front license plate bracket in their possession. I want to test-fit it on my Z3 M coupe to see how it fits.

It looks to me like it should be easy to adjust how far in (or out) the post is, and I understand the threads are the same, but before spending $50 I'd like to make sure it fits well. I know one of the companies is making a Z4 kit, which makes me wonder.. since it seems that they should be able to sell the exact same thing! Who knows -- maybe there is a showstopper when it comes to putting the Mini mount on other cars.

Anyway, if you're in the south bay and willing to let me give it a 5-min test fit, PM me. Thanks!

- reid


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Products in question, though I'm sure you all know what I mean:

http://www.mossmini.com/Shop/ViewProducts.aspx?PlateIndexID=54811

http://www.gominigo.com/18545.html

Thinking it would be wise to get one before the 'fest this year. Don't need to give them a reason to give me a ticket.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

reidconti said:


> Thinking it would be wise to get one before the 'fest this year. Don't need to give them a reason to give me a ticket.


I haven't had any problems along those lines, Reid. If you don't do anything lame, you should be OK.


----------



## gominigo (Apr 16, 2007)

the 07 MINI bracket has been confirmed to fit the Z3. Just need pics from the owner.


----------

